# TIVO App won't activate TIVO Stream



## Mark Solock

Here's a doozy. 

I am an RCN customer. I wanted to get TIVO stream so I read here, from an RCN engineer who had posted, that if I got a Quad 4 TIVO and a Preview to replace my 2 Premieres, that the TIVO stream would work. I had RCN come out and set up the Quad 4 TIVO and the Preview and set up the MOCA networking which was required for the TIVO stream to work and for the Quad 4 to work with the Preview. Everything was fine. I then ordered the TIVO stream through TIVO. It arrived. I had the TIVO app on both my Iphone and Ipad (most current versions of the software). I plugged in the TIVO stream for both power and ethernet connection through the router. I put in the Media Access Key to the Quad 4 on the IOS apps. The Apps recognized the TIVO stream but said that I needed to activate the stream. I went on the TIVO site and put the service number of the stream into the activation bar. I was then notified that the stream was preactivated by TIVO. However, the App would not recognize that the stream had been activated. 

I called TIVO customer service and told them about the problem and they said that RCN had to turn back on the service numbers of the Premieres in their system in order for the stream to work properly. Although this did not make a bit of sense to me (because the stream will not work with Premieres), I called RCN with this advice and they, of course, told me that the Premiere boxes are recycled to other customers and they cannot turn back on the service numbers of surrendered boxes in my account because they will be activating those service numbers as soon as the boxes are redistributed to other customers. So now, there does not seem to be a solution. None of this, of course, was told to me before I purchased the stream.

Any suggestions.


----------



## Dan203

When you look at your account on the TiVo website do you see the Q? If so that's all the pairing you need, as long as they are on the same account it should work fine.

One thing to check would be to go to the Device Preference page and make sure the the Video Sharing and Video Download boxes are both checked. If they're not check them, wait about an hour and then force a couple of calls on your Q. The double check your MAK and make sure it didn't change. Also make sure you enable the Network Remote feature on the Q so the app can control it properly.

Dan


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

If all else fails, I'd post a note over on DSLR's RCN forums. Their RCN guy is fairly responsive to problems.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/rcn


----------



## aaronwt

Mark Solock said:


> ................. (because the stream will not work with Premieres), I.........


The stream works with all Premiere models.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

aaronwt said:


> The stream works with all Premiere models.


RCN limits it to Q's only for now.


----------



## Mark Solock

Thanks for all the responses. The problem was that I had 2 TiVo accounts. One was an old account when I had a stand alone TiVo and one was the RCN TiVo account. TiVo merged them and the Quad was then activated. The stream works like a charm. Very cool. Incedentally, TiVo will tell you that the RCN Quad needs the 20 plus software for the stream to work. Noy accurate. The stream works fine with the 14 plus software on the Quad. Thanks again for all the responses.


----------



## whittingham

I have been having the same problem with 2 Streams received activated from Tivo. I only have one account & 3 Tivo Premiere's. I have tried to use both boxes individually to no avail. ALWAYS the hangup is on "Checking Activation Status". Even when I ask it to activate, it returns the message that they are already activated, then returns to a number of steps that returns to "Activate your Tivo Stream on tiro.com". I have deactivated & reactivated to no avail. I have have rebooted to no avail. I have even gone into the detailed "Silverstreak System Information" screen and forced service calls and restarted Silverstreak. On those information screens, messages that seem possibly problematic are the following:
Sharing Certificate: Internal Error
Sw Update Status: Unavailable
Media Access Key: Unavailable
Streaming Clients: 0/50
Streaming State: PreconditionFailed
I have rebooted the router, Tivos and even stripped down to a wireless only network consisting of the Stream, 1 Premiere XL4, Cable Modem and still the problem persists. A worthless phone call to Tivo Support resulted in the technician saying that the stream has to be "connected for a couple of days and then it will work". Needless to say, it didn't. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dan203

When you log into your account on tivo.com do you see the Stream and all the TiVos? 

Dan


----------



## chezpaul

Same problem here, whatever I do. I just can't pass Step 2 of the Stream setup.
My Tivo is activated and I'm running version 2.2 or whatever is the latest Tivo app on my iphone 5. 
I hate when stuff doesn't work out of the box. ;-)
Tivo's help is, update your app to a version above 2.1, yeh thanks, did that.
Now what ?


----------



## chubb

This has happened to me twice. In both cases, I unplugged the Tivo Stream power adapter and plugged it back in and then the activation error automagically fixed itself. The activation issue has happened twice in the past two months...otherwise the stream and tivo app on ipad works great.


----------



## chezpaul

Well for me it was all my bad... I never activated my Tivo stream online.
No where does it say that you have to do it. Ha !!!
Then it worked fine.


----------

